# WTB 14 x 6 steel wheels code HF



## buccflyer (1 mo ago)

Looking for a set of 4 oem (disc brake) steel wheels 14 x 6 with 4.5" BS. Code HF is for 68-70 gto I'm told.


----------



## goatboy1970 (6 mo ago)

Following. I'm going to do this swap later in my restoration.


----------



## L79 chevelle (Jul 17, 2021)

hi i have 10 of those wheels


----------

